# Moving in with Partner - On Social Welfare



## skyblue1 (15 Apr 2011)

Hi All, 

Just looking for a little advice. I receive €188 per week in unemployment Benefit. I have been on Social welfare since September 2009. I am now considering moving in with my partner who earns roughly 380 per week after deductions. I will be applying for back to education allowance for this September coming. My query is, should I not move in with my partner for fear of loosing my social welfare as if I am assessed on his wages and I don't receive the full 188 per week we wont have enough to cover our collective bills yet living apart makes no sense either as we are duplicating a lot of our bills too. He rents and I rent. Does anyone know how much your partner can earn before you loose your social welfare payments when living together? I really want the opportunity to attend college in September but this wont be possible if I don't qualify for a back to education allowance. 

Does anyone know what the process is if I do talk to the social welfare. Is anyone else in a similar position?

As soon as college is finished I fully intend in getting back to full time employment. This is my 1st time on benefits and have always worked and payed my taxes so this is only a temporary situation during a difficult financial period in my life. 

I would be grateful for any words of wisdom. Thank you.


----------



## STEINER (16 Apr 2011)

HI, just about your unemployment benefit ie jobseekers benefit.  this is not means tested, it cant be reduced, it doesnt matter what your partner's income is.


----------



## Husker (16 Apr 2011)

skyblue - I think it might work like this (assuming you are talking about jobseeker's allowance) ...

The rate of payment is calculated first - so this is 188 for you and 124.80 for your partner = 312.80

Then your household income is assessed which I assume is just your partner's earnings - if this is 380 after deductions, for the means test, 20 is deducted for each day worked up to a max of 3 days. So 380 - 60 320. Then 60% of the balance is assessed: 60% x 320 = 192.

So 312.80 - 192 = 120.80 

This is all provided you have no other savings, capital, etc.

So you would lose out if you moved in together.


----------



## Guest105 (16 Apr 2011)

Yes skyblue 1, it would not be advisable for you to move in with your partner as his income will be taken into account when you go to apply for the BTEA.  Wait until your course is finished and then you will have all the time in the world to be together.  Goodluck in your course!


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Apr 2011)

As you state that you have been unemployed since September 2009 it sounds to me like you are one Jobseekers *Allowance* (which is means tested). Jobseekers Benefit is not means tested but would have run out by now.  Therefore your allowance would be reduced as calculated above if you moved in with partner. 
However if you qualified for BTEA in September it would be paid at the Standard rate and is not means tested


----------



## skyblue1 (20 Apr 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks so much everyone for your replies. Sorry I am only getting to log back on now!


----------



## skyblue1 (20 Apr 2011)

If you are very sure of this then, I think this is the best option. Thanks v much for this advice.


----------



## skyblue1 (20 Apr 2011)

I'm definitely on Job-seekers benefit according to all of my documentation.


----------

